# Getting rid of exhaust smell in the house...



## EKSmith (Jan 15, 2009)

We're currently renovating our basement. In order for it to be "to code", we needed to increase the size of the window down there in the room that will become our 4th bedroom. We rented a tool to cut through the cement - and as my fil got started, our house filled with exhaust fumes.







: The kids, dh and I all stayed at grandma's for the last two nights, and now that the cutting is done we have returned home. We had all the doors/windows open to air out the place, but everything still is carrying the smell of the exhaust fumes. Any ideas on what I could use to remove the smell? TIA!!!


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

I've been able to get rid of exaust smells by filling a misting bottle with vinegar and lightly misting the air and drapes.


----------



## EKSmith (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you! I'll give that a try...I do a lot of cleaning with vinegar, so I don't know why it didn't come to mind!









It's looking like I'm going to have to wash everything - all blankets, towels, clothes in drawers and closets....yuck...as if I didn't have enough laundry anyway!!!


----------

